# Yay or nay



## ClassicGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay or nay on this tote?


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

nay for me! Just a little to plan for me. but im really picky about things like that lol!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Definite yay for me! I love it!


----------



## katrosier (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay for me too.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nay for me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not sure. I like it (it's cute) but it looks like it could fall apart easily! lol.


----------



## sooner_chick (Feb 20, 2007)

It's adorable!!! I love it....


----------



## Aprill (Feb 20, 2007)

I love anything that is Juicy Coture so, YAY!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 20, 2007)

not really my thing


----------



## lindas (Feb 20, 2007)

yeyy!!! its super cute


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

NAY for me. Something about this side pocket bothers me.


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 20, 2007)

It's nice but not my style.. I am super-picky!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2007)

yay for cuteness. nay for the price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay for me.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay for me, I love Juicy Couture!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 20, 2007)

If I say Yay will you get me one, too? LOL! I love it - you should get it for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia (Feb 20, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay


----------



## luxotika (Feb 20, 2007)

Nay with the color it is now. Maybe in a different color I would like it better.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mmm...not for me. Its too plain I think.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha. Same.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2007)

yay except for the big 'juicy' stamp on the side. I love all the hearts and the colours are cute, just not the massive logo. I prefer more subtle advertising  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Feb 26, 2007)

Nay, it's too plain looking to me


----------



## Melons (Feb 26, 2007)

id like to say nay


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's cute. But I'm worried it will get dirty easily and it looks hard to clean!


----------



## Caramel_Diva (Mar 6, 2007)

Nay....tooo...something.


----------



## xlooseleaves (Mar 9, 2007)

nay, i'm hard to please haha


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 9, 2007)

not for me

its to bright i prefer dark colors


----------



## hollywoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Yay for me... I love the design of Juicy Coture.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yah! I think it's cute!


----------



## caduoi (Mar 9, 2007)

nay for me &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Bea (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a nice shape and I like the colours, but the logo/brand name ion display like that is just so tacky to me. It makes the bag look cheap.


----------



## han (Mar 9, 2007)

i agree^^ seems like with the material and color it would get to dirty.. and fall apart if overwashed. but it is cute though


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

Nay... it's cute, but I'm sure there are better bags for that price.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

Yay for sure. I love it.


----------



## lucky_se7en (Mar 12, 2007)

YAY x 10 i loveeee that big&lt;3


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Nay, It's boring, no color.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 13, 2007)

I love it. I wish it was mine ;p


----------



## Leony (Mar 13, 2007)

Nay


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay, cuz I love Juicy Couture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nay for the color tho. It looks like it could get dirty easily


----------



## ling07 (Mar 18, 2007)

nay


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 18, 2007)

honestly?? if it didnt have juicy printed on it i would have no inclination it remotelyexpensive or worth anything. it doesnt have much signature look to it?!


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

nay for me!


----------



## Trisha. (Mar 31, 2007)

Yay for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 31, 2007)

i say nay


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 1, 2007)

Nay for me. I think it's cute, but not really my style.


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 6, 2007)

Nay for me....but if you like it go for it!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 6, 2007)

I like it but I don't the writing on the bag. It looks tacky!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 7, 2007)

nay!! hell nay!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

:thumbsup2:


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 7, 2007)

Nay. Not my style.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 14, 2007)

Yay! That is really cute, I like Juicy bags they are fun to have.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 14, 2007)

it's aight...If you like those bags. Casual or for knocking around.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 14, 2007)

Yay I think it's really cute and very versatile, you can match is with so many things.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

im kinda inbetween but gonna go with yay


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 22, 2007)

It's cute. I would get it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would pry get it so I would say yay for me.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2007)

nay


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

Not so much. Course I'm not one to wear a purse with the brand all plastered on it (unless it's a LV).


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 23, 2007)

I say yay!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2007)

i saw it in the store.. that tote would get dirty in a heartbeat.


----------



## melindadaniel (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! Yay for me!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it!! But how much does it go for?


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 23, 2007)

nayyy


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 23, 2007)

YAY..I like it.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 23, 2007)

it's cute, but i would never even consider it for me. just not my style. but if you like it, i bet you could rock it!


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Not my thing, I would if i was taking it to the beach on holiday or something


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's cute but I'm not a fan of Juicy Couture. If it didn't have writing on it, it would be a yay.


----------



## ivette (Apr 25, 2007)

i say yay.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

nay


----------

